# Thank You All!



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

6 months and 134 posts later I finally put money down on my 2007 21rs(havana)








Having dealer swap out the tub for a full one,adding the Maxx airs,and installing the electric jack















It rolls off the assembly line 1 mo. from today








I should have that ball installed on my equalizer by then!

I would Really like to thank you all for your contributions to my threads and to this site in general.
I have learned a lot and been spared some dumb mistakes I would have made without this place.

Let the mods begin!
I have already been thinking about surround sound and a king bed mod (future posts)

Can't wait for sunny days!

Experience with Happy Daze Rv in Sacremento has been pleasant so far,I'll report final outcome later!

Thanks Again!









Ed


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats and happy camping!

Map Guy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Our job is finished here.................................nah.........we will keep you doing mods all summer









John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WHOO HOO! 








On your new 21RS!

Wish we had our tub changed out...good for you!
Hang in there, she'll be here soon!
Dawn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo!

btw - you can put a full tub in the 21RS? I thought the wheel was in the way, just like on the 26RS.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Gongrats!!!







I'm sure you'll have lots of great times with your new OB.

As far as making mistakes I still make 'em after a liftime of camping and 3 campers, that's one way we learn. Post a lot and keep us apprised of your adventures.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT, camping no matter how long you've been doing it is always a learning experience. As they same you learn something new everyday, why not have that be something about rv'ing.


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats!







You will be just in time for a spring adventure....let her roll...down the high way!







have fun!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go and Congratulations Ed, You will have so much fun with it.





































With so many California Outbackers we need to have a mini Rally or 2


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

[Hey
very interesting how did you do that with the bathtub???
Is it a real size like at home?? Please send details
Stephanie

quote name='3ME' date='Feb 28 2007, 06:16 PM' post='193060']
6 months and 134 posts later I finally put money down on my 2007 21rs(havana)








Having dealer swap out the tub for a full one,adding the Maxx airs,and installing the electric jack















It rolls off the assembly line 1 mo. from today








I should have that ball installed on my equalizer by then!

I would Really like to thank you all for your contributions to my threads and to this site in general.
I have learned a lot and been spared some dumb mistakes I would have made without this place.

Let the mods begin!
I have already been thinking about surround sound and a king bed mod (future posts)

Can't wait for sunny days!

Experience with Happy Daze Rv in Sacremento has been pleasant so far,I'll report final outcome later!

Thanks Again!









Ed
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad things are working out for you and the family. You'll really have a great time in that new Outback.

If you really think you've gained a lot of knowledge and help from this forum, you should consider dropping Doug a few $$ to help offset the cost of running the site. As a bonus, your status will move from "member" to Outbackers Contributor"...pretty sweet deal eh?


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow!!! I thought I lurked before my purchase! 134 Posts!!!! Congrats on your purchase, you will have a great time, I'd tell you how great the site is but it looks like you already know...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> btw - you can put a full tub in the 21RS? I thought the wheel was in the way, just like on the 26RS.


I have looked under the tub and I thought that the wheel well was in the way also. Starts under the couch continues under the cabinet then fridge. It in runs under the stove a bit on the other side of the bathroom. Now I am going to have to go look under the tub again and take some photos.

Congrats on the 21RS. We like ours.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It will be here pretty soon. Keep posting.

Reverie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. You finally jumped in with both feet. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I went out and took a couple of photos. Notice where the well is around the same level as the pedestal of the tub. The pedestal is 3/4" plywood and 1" of foam. Might be able to brace the tub with smaller plywood there ?Looking at it you might be able to do it using the well as a brace? The gas line looks like it is routed through there also but it might be far enough back to not be in the way.


----------



## highgrade (May 14, 2007)

3ME said:


> 6 months and 134 posts later I finally put money down on my 2007 21rs(havana)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed, I was checking out the 2007' 21rs today at Happy Daze RV. Real nice units. But there pricing was pretty high. Did you get them to give you a good deal on it?

Thanks


----------

